# Jasonfly's soon to be black templars (+extra stuff)



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Since it's summer, and since some of my friends have started 40k, I decided to try out black templars. They appeal to me as they are righteous zealots, not just lunatics in power armour (Batshit insane BA. Space wolves are, well, too friendly with wolves lets say), and have some pretty cool stuff (furious charge termies, whole army with preferred enemy :biggrin

Anyway, that will be coming later as I shall be getting a battleforce and some upgrade sprues ( I have unpainted termies that shall become templars k. i might actually get the emperor's champion this week and get him painted as well ( knowing me maybe not:grin

Just thought I'd share some random stuff to kick it off (Note: this is just a tiny bit, my internet is fighting with me and im too tired to fix it tonight)

My Psyker in power armour (could be used for any army, including CSM)










And my demolisher for my guard that i got dirt cheap (the turret bits were missing, so I improvised. I also removed the dozer blade so i could magnetize it)










Hopefully more updates shall be coming soon! I get my allowance on the 1st, so till then i will probably be working on my termies +EC, and then comes the bulk of the army. Wish me luck and send me threats if I neglect this thread or if I paint to slowly. Criticism (constructive only!) & suggestion for improvement is welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I managed to upload some more images, but still only of random conversions/ objective markers. Will be checking out the store today to see if they have everything on my shopping list (emperor's champion, SM battleforce, upgrade sprue, maybe sword brethern?)

Mini-diorama 
http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad111/jasononfly/DSC04080.jpg

Objective (apothecary protecting injured marine)









tell me what you think, and make sure I stay motivated during the making of my army. Also, If you have any suggestions on to improve my army list, they would be much appreciated.

List as it is now: 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=688308#post688308


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good, Black Templars have always been a faviroute for me. Will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the show of support! Truth be told, i had enough of shooting the enemy and decided I wanted a cc army, but not a horde (too much to paint), and in power armor (easy to paint, and i've been spoiled by the 3+ saves). Also, going mano a mano with the emperors champion really appeals to me.

It looks like my FLGS has run out of SM battleforces, so when I go down tommorow I will probably get the leftover SM megaforce (turns out they still have one :shok.

till then I will be finding spare marines to use for my army as well as testing out my templar painting skills on the cheap click together marines (the old store had too many of those sprues for some reason, so I have an abundance of them)

Expect pics later today, time to go find spare models.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome Psyker man, is that flame GS? Also, the objective really shows some character, which is awesome.

Will be watching this thread.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Halfway through painting them, I find out that I dont have white paint! :angry: RAGE!

This is what I am trying to do for my templars (execpt mine will be about 20 times worse, I have never before bothered to try to do highlights, so the first few will most likely be abominations.

Part 1: 



Part 2: 




On a playability note, I will most likely be making 2 crusader squads in rhinos, a shooty tank hunter venerable (arms will be swappable, of course), 1 rhino/razorback, 1 rhino/predator (I have a feeling this will be hard to magnetise), so neophytes, and some jump initiates with pw and 2 flamers.

I will probably be playing at around a 1000 point limit for now, and we are thinking of starting a campaign. army list help is appreciated, as I am still wrapping my head around the do's and don'ts of Templars.

If we start a campaign would anyone be interested in some battle reports? I want to try my hand at writing some.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I may have missed something here, but I thought BT could not be fielded with Psykers? or he just a general model?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

He is just a model I made for fun before I even thought about starting templars. I just posted him because I like the model and it's unique


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

@bearsoflean: Sorry I didnt see your post, but it didnt show up as we both posted at the same time. The flame is from a hordes pyre troll, which I got from one of my friends. Thanks for the show of support! 

Now I need to scrounge up some money to get that megaforce (+ i'm buying 2 leman russes for my guard, for 3/5 of the RRP), and i need to go easy on my spending for a while after this. 

Expect updates later today, and be on the lookout for a battle report!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Its k. WOOT for Privateer Press!!!

Just save money and DONT buy anytthing else till you get it xD


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Look what i got :biggrin:










Will post pics of them as they get assembled tomorrow, I'm rather tired after a week of work experience (for no pay! :angry:. Ah well, at least it means I get a new laptop in October, alienware no less! :yahoo

On a side note, I also got a case especially for them! You think I should paint it with templar colors and insignia on the sides? might be good for a side project


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Nah, dont paint the case till teh armie is done, or use it for other armies just in case. 

what games do you play?

Grats on the Megaforce xD


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I play 40k and warmachine, but I will probably be swapping my cygnar army for a fantasy ork army (but I will keep my mercenary army). I also have a human blood bowl team that I got from a friend which I havent used yet.

Time to start building some models!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Update time!










As you can see, I bought the emperor's champion (he is just too badass to have to proxy every game), as well as the conversion kit (which is awesome, IMO). Anyway, you probably want pics of my work, well here are a few to keep you interested till i get the vehicles done and get a group shot (hopefully sometime tommorow).

Enjoy:



















Also, If anyone can point me towards a tutorial on how to paint black templar robes (the cream/ white color), I would greatly appreciate it as it would make my marines look marginally better than they would otherwise .


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job, but I can't see the pics underneath the Emperor's Champion .


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

damn, I'll try to fix that. Will get to work on the rhino today as well.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Built the rhino and the dread and did the bases, now it's time to go and spray paint them! The rate I'm going I might actually be able to get a few painted by the end of the day!


















The bit of basing material on his shoulder was removed, only noticed it in the picture

More to come later, keep watching this space


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Update time!









Yes, they are fully undercoated, but from the reflection it looks like I suck at undercoating. Remember, even a picture can lie.

Still to be undercoated:









will probably start batch painting them later today, but I wont be able to work on them anymore till 6 at the earliest.

How's it looking so far?


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking niiiice.

why prime the rhino before assembly?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm going to paint the interior as well, I tend to do that for all my transports.

dont expect much painting today, off to work and then to the club. Keep your eyes out for a battle report though!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

why do people paint the interior? it doesnt show anyway...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Its not much effort on my part to paint the interior:

1. basecoat black
2. metallic/silver spray paint
3. black ink
4. profit

I also do it to differentiate between my rhinos and other peoples rhinos. + I had the idea to put this model in the interior, for the lulz.

Sorry for no updates recently, but my workhas caught up with me, and I am in the process of buying a fantasy orc army (with all the really cool old models!). I can probably post pics of the orcs tommorow however, and i might be able to get a few marines completed (Have started painting a few).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL, if you put that model into your Rhino I will Rep spam you! Any way, the Black Templars have always been an favourite of mine, it was acctualy the first SM chapter I knew of, and now I have begun collecting them as well...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks very nice! Can't wait to see them painted!


----------

